# Here are some pictures of the FIXED frame rot!



## tcrote5516 (Sep 30, 2006)

Here is the pathfinder I saved from the junkyard. Click on the link to view some pictures of the project. I will be updating these as I get things done. 

So far I have the body up 5" off the frame on hockey pucks lol. Torsion bars, and a set of 13x10.5s I got for free, (not mounted yet). This is the pathy on a budget.

Click here for the album. Summer 06 pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

looks like a LITTLE work, nice job on the parts done but is it really worth it, it looks really bad.


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

I think you did an awesome job fixing the frame rust!..Can't wait to see more..Peace.


----------



## rodg9220 (Sep 18, 2006)

wow, that is some work you did there. G/L with the project.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Personally, I wouldn't leave it up 5" on hockey pucks. You're asking for some REAL problems if the body shifts on those pucks. It's an unstable combo.

Neat idea on the cheap coilovers, heh. Looks like fun was had by all!


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah, For real. If you don't mind me askin, how did you make those custom coilovers? Does this improve the Pathy's rough ride?
Peace and good luck on your ride.


----------



## tcrote5516 (Sep 30, 2006)

95'BlackP-Finder said:


> Yeah, For real. If you don't mind me askin, how did you make those custom coilovers? Does this improve the Pathy's rough ride?
> Peace and good luck on your ride.


I will post some more pictures tonight of the front coilovers (same setup front and rear). As for the ride...well the motor is still apart and I have 3/4 left of frame to rebuild on the drivers side. As soon as its all put back together I will let you know! I can tell you that it will make for a VERY harsh ride. I was jumping on the door sill and the truck didnt move more then an inch or so. Keep in mind I didn't remove the rear stock springs, so there is a ton of spring there. Same thing with the front, I cranked up the torsion bars, and added coils, so this thing can take air withought bottoming out the sus. I dont believe this will give the street ride quality of my caddy lol. I did remove "some" of the body lift. The body in the front is sitting on stock rubber spacers + 3 hockey pucks. The rear is sitting on a custom frame section, and 6 pucks. I just ordered a bunch of steel stock, and plate to start fabricating custom bumpers front and rear, and a Safari Rack. Also ordered House Of Kolor black paint with purple pearl for the body (looking down the road a bit after ALOT of body work!) But she is coming together....slowly. The coilovers are simply a aftermarket spring add on kit available at AutoZone for 25 bucks or so. I welded them to the shock to attain the higher ride height.


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

Okay, Cool...I hope everything works out for you.!.I can't wait to see the rest of the project.Peace.


----------



## Dave.r12345 (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice job on the rot. I like the coilovers you made as well. I am building bumpers and rocksliders for my pathy so I am interested to see what you come up with.


----------



## pathfinder007 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Replaced 1992 pathfinder complete frame*

Looks like a great repair. 
If anyone out there ever wants to do a complete frame swap, let me know.
I did it, took 5 months, 300 hours....and many headaches


----------

